# 3 new Pokken Tournament characters leaked



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

This may very well be the proper Tekken game (TT2 not included) that Wii U needed!


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 13, 2016)

Who else is hoping for a 6 on 6 tag team battle mode (AKA what a real pokemon battle should be)?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> Who else is hoping for a 6 on 6 tag team battle mode (AKA what a real pokemon battle should be)?


Since 360/PS3 were clearly capable of it (Battle of Z / Xenoverse) then I see no reason why the Wii U couldn't.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 13, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Since 360/PS3 were clearly capable of it (Battle of Z / Xenoverse) then I see no reason why the Wii U couldn't.


Assuming no action is mapped to the right stick, just press 1 of 6 directions. Seems simple


----------



## mgrev (Jan 13, 2016)

is pokken like a fusion of tekken and pokemon?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2016)

mgrev said:


> is pokken like a fusion of tekken and pokemon?


Yes, its a Pokemon fighting game made by the Tekken creators.


----------



## mgrev (Jan 13, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> Yes, its a Pokemon fighting game made by the Tekken creators.


ok, i've never heard of it untill now though


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 13, 2016)

I wonder what a Tekken game made by the Pokemon creators would be like?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

@Black-Ice don't forget the Japanese cover has been officially released so you can use it instead of the logo.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Jan 13, 2016)

(Sigh) Well Garchomp is kinda cool I guess. Still no Feraligatr though.

At least it isnt a Fire Emblem Character


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 13, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> I wonder what a *Pokemon* game made by the *Tekken* creators would be like?


Fix'd.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> @Black-Ice don't forget the Japanese cover has been officially released so you can use it instead of the logo.


I used the logo for formatting sake, its more presentable


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 13, 2016)

Enemy Heihachi wants to battle!
Enemy Heihachi used roundhouse!
Kuma used Bear Hug!
Enemy Heihachi has fainted!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DDTarZan said:


> Fix'd.


No, I was thinking the other way around from the comment above me. >.>


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2016)

I do wonder if there will be Amiibo support?


----------



## DDTarZan (Jan 13, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> No, I was thinking the other way around from the comment above me. >.>


I know sry, I only saw this and thought of something completely absurd. Lol


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 13, 2016)

Why is Mewtwo a big deal, wasn't he revealed already in a trailer like a month ago?


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 13, 2016)

That was Shadow Mewtwo. Toootally different.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I do wonder if there will be Amiibo support?


If there is, then I hope it works like it does on Smash. Anything else, i.e, costumes then sell them on the eShop.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I do wonder if there will be Amiibo support?


I know that Shadow Mewtwo is being distributed as an Amiibo Card, but I really hope it gets figures as well.

I really want a Weavile Amiibo figure <3


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 13, 2016)

That is one smexy cover.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I know that Shadow Mewtwo is being distributed as an Amiibo Card, but I really hope it gets figures as well.
> 
> I really want a Weavile Amiibo figure <3


First prints are at least.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jan 13, 2016)

*MEGA JOHN CENA CONFIRMED HERE IS A LINK : http://instantcena.com/*


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow. They are hitting every one of the popular anthro Pokemon. Y'got Lucario, Blaziken, Gardevoir, and now they've even got a bra-vixen.  Next prediction, Lopunny!


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 14, 2016)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Wow. They are hitting every one of the popular anthro Pokemon. Y'got Lucario, Blaziken, Gardevoir, and now they've even got a bra-vixen.  Next prediction, Lopunny!


I vote for Jynx. Dem curves...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 14, 2016)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Wow. They are hitting every one of the popular anthro Pokemon. Y'got Lucario, Blaziken, Gardevoir, and now they've even got a bra-vixen.  Next prediction, Lopunny!


Can't say I'm not already very satisfied with the roster :3


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> Can't say I'm not already very satisfied with the roster :3


I won't be satisfied unless we get 10 from each gen. 1 representation of each starter, some legendaries, some fan faves, and maybe some oddballs for filler.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 14, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> I won't be satisfied unless we get 10 from each gen. 1 representation of each starter, some legendaries, some fan faves, and maybe some oddballs for filler.


We won't be seeing 50+

We're at 16 rn, I can see them stopping here or rounding to 20

Anything past 20 is pretty decent
I'm shooting for 25


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 14, 2016)

C'mon now, look at the roster from TTT2. Take into account this BAMCO we're dealing with, and also NINTENDO, not to mention the sheer number of potential matchups and all the poketar-- um, enthusiastic young trainers that would cry out if their favorite pokemons were left out. Plus there's the fact that it's essentially an arcade port which usually means extra content on the console version anyway. Here's hopin for some type of XYORAS connectivity as well.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 14, 2016)

Nintendo should release an online multiplayer demo like they did to _Splatoon_, in order to increase the hype and pre-orders. And to be honest, this was the reason I got _Splatoon_. 

EDIT: Added _Splatoon_ to "_they did.._".


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 14, 2016)

Tex_McBladeSword said:


> (Sigh) Well Garchomp is kinda cool I guess. Still no Feraligatr though.
> 
> *At least it isnt a Fire Emblem Character*



Can I _please _go _at the very least_ one thread without reading a comment which makes me spit my drink out??


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thirty3Three said:


> Can I _please _go _at the very least_ one thread without reading a comment which makes me spit my drink out??


*Cue the _Mission: Impossible_ TV theme*


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 14, 2016)

I've already decided on my lineup -- Metapod and Kakuna.
So much hype! I'm excited.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 14, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> That is one smexy cover.


It kind of looks unfinished and a bit too empty for me, but I digress, I've added PEGI 12 to the Japanese cover so that it fits with the western ratings.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jan 14, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It kind of looks unfinished and a bit too empty for me, but I digress, I've added PEGI 12 to the Japanese cover so that it fits with the western ratings.


I really the art scheme, dont know why though.


----------



## Steena (Jan 14, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> I won't be satisfied unless we get 10 from each gen. 1 representation of each starter, some legendaries, some fan faves, and maybe some oddballs for filler.


Not to break your hopes up, but I'm not sure they're gonna have a Venusaur in a tekken game, they're probably limited to humanoid-shaped stuff first and foremost
Perhaps psychic types can be anything since they could summon limbs made of magic, or something, but yeah, don't expect an Electrode or a Victreebel in the roster

In reality it'll be (or it is, rather) 100% fan favourites, as this is purely fanservice game, as you can already see for the current roster


----------



## EntermateStar (Jan 16, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I do wonder if there will be Amiibo support?


 it shows the amiibo logo on the case dude so of course there is, its kind of extremely obvious and theyve already said it would before the case was even shown


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 16, 2016)

Maining Mewtwo because it's freaking Mewtwo!

Best Pokemon EVER!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2016)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Maining Mewtwo because it's freaking Mewtwo!
> 
> Best Pokemon EVER!


I'll be maining Weavile, my second favourite Pokemon

Me and Weavy going all the way <3


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 17, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> I'll be maining Weavile, my second favourite Pokemon
> 
> Me and Weavy going all the way <3



I'll beat the living hell out of it with Mewtwo 










Best Pokemon EVER!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 17, 2016)

EMP Knightmare said:


> I'll beat the living hell out of it with Mewtwo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fight me












Dark type > Psychic type
Checkmate Atheists ;o;


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 17, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> Fight me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, but don't  when I win


----------

